# Not sure if I should have Thyroid checked



## Ab17 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,

I have just recently been thinking about a healthier lifestyle. And I know there are some routine checkups I've been putting off. I want to know if I should be concerned about having thyroid issues. Here is why....

When I was approx 15 I developed a painless, pretty symmetrical, goiter. It was my only symptom as far as I can remember. After a while of having it I told my mom and she took me to the Dr. I don't remember anything from the appt, don't know if blood was drawn or if tests were done, though I don't think they were. From what I remember is being told it was called a goiter and being sent out the door with steroids. It did go away.

Fast forward to now, knowing that thyroid issues are often autoimmune and trying to figure out what was wrong with me then, I researched reasons for goiter and could come up with no satisfactory answer as to what condition would cause the type of goiter without other symptoms that I had and be treatable with steroids. The two don't seem to match up from what I read. I found that it was most likely a silent goiter from the symptoms but I couldn't find where steroids is a prescribed treatment.

So anyway, should I be concerned about any thyroid conditions popping up as I get older (I'm in my 30s now)? I have recently become a bit more tired than before (though I suspect it might just be a slight new coffee addiction lol), after having my son three years ago my periods are pretty irregular, and I've shed a lot of hair since I was about 15. My thyroid appears normal to my untrained hands now as I'm not even sure I can feel it so its def not enlarged now.

Any advice? Should I be concerned? TIA.


----------

